# Web Easy Pro email form help



## jennybee77 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi there, I'm using Web Easy Pro and created a form. I can't figure out how to get it to email the form to my email address. I don't know where to put it in the script. Below is the html that is supposed to go along with the SEND button. I see where it says "Please put info here" but I tried putting the email address in ther and it doesn't work. I'm sure it's obvious, but not to me 


OnClick=""VALUE="Send Form" OnClick="
this.form.action='/cgi-bin/email/screenname/template.eml';
this.form.method='post';
var str='\r\n';
var lyrs=(window.document.layers && window.document.layers.length);
for(var i=0; i<(lyrs?window.document.layers.length:1); ++i)
**	var fms=(lyrs?window.document.layers_.document.forms:window.document.forms);
for(var j=0; j<fms.length; ++j)
**	for(var k=0; k<fms[j].elements.length; ++k)
**	var obj=fms[j].elements[k];
var itm=null;
if('text,textarea,password,file'.indexOf(obj.type.toLowerCase()) >= 0)
**	if( (itm=obj.value) == '')
**	alert(Please put info here.');
obj.focus();
return(false);
}
}
else if(obj.type.toLowerCase().indexOf('select') >= 0) ** itm=obj.options[obj.selectedIndex].text; }
else if(obj.type.toLowerCase() == 'checkbox') ** if(obj.checked) itm=obj.value; }
else if(obj.type.toLowerCase() == 'radio') ** itm=(obj.checked?obj.value:null); }
if(itm != null) str += ' '+obj.name+'=\''+itm+'\'\r\n';
}
}
}
if(this.form.elements[this.form.elements.length-1].type.toLowerCase()=='hidden')
**	this.form.elements[this.form.elements.length-1].value = str; }
return(true);"_


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, I had never even heard of Web Easy before today and it seems like a lot of people here are using it.

Yikes, leave it to a WYSIWYG editor to create impractical code like this...

How do you expect the form to get mailed to you? Do you have some sort of a server side script already that would do the mailing or do you intend on using the "mailto:[email protected]" method? Or do you know?

I'd need to have the whole .html file to make the change (or it's possible I could do it in this, but I wouldn't be 100% sure it would work). Also, if you could send a link to the page or attach it to this thread, that would be nice because the forum is converting curly brackets to **s for some reason, so the code is a little messed up.


----------

